
Ask HN: Should I sue public company? - lolikokikker
I have a situation now:<p>My company was acquired a couple of years ago and by contract with an acquirer they have to pay now the rest of the money.<p>Acquirer now saying that they don&#x27;t want to pay and if you wish - you can go and sue us, but in meantime, we are a good company and we can pay you 1&#x2F;3 of the money.<p>My lawyer told me that I have 99% of winning this case, but I will spend about 14-18 months on that case, + costs for the lawyers will huge and I&#x27;m not sure that I can afford it now.<p>Need a suggestion
======
askafriend
This is something you should discuss with your lawyer. We almost certainly
don't have the full picture of the situation or grasp of any of the nuances.

With that being said, this seems like a fairly straightforward cost-benefit
analysis relative to your personal finances and life plans in the next 2 years
(getting married? moving? etc). Can you afford the time/cost? Do you have the
emotional energy to do it over the span of 24 months?

If I had the time/energy to do it, I think I'd definitely give it a shot. I'd
want revenge and to ensure they don't do it to anyone else ever again.

------
gt2
Someone else commented: Another thing to consider is that if they get a letter
from a lawyer, they may just pay up. I'd start there and see what happens.

Exactly this. Acquirer doesn't want a lengthy case either. A lawyer will guide
you to start with a demand for the full amount, else a suit will be filed. The
Acquirer will probably counter with an offer and you guys can start a
negotiation to end it quickly.

I am not a lawyer and this is not official legal advice.

------
verdverm
I would think that you would have no legal fees if you lose, and the fees
would be less than 2/3 of the money.

If you let them do this, they will continue to behave this way. (if you win,
doesn't mean they will change)

But, how do you want to do business and carry yourself.

Another thing to consider is that if they get a letter from a lawyer, they may
just pay up. I'd start there and see what happens.

------
RandomBacon
As a public company, don't they have to disclose lawsuits like this?

